# how big will he get and when?



## Milucv (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi 
I have a 6 month male Rough Collie and wondered (roughly) how big he will be and when he will reach full size?

Also, how big a space does a dog need? Our pup sleeps in the dining room each night and he is fine with, but we are moving house soon and I was thinking if letting him spend his nights in the utility room, it is warm and a good size, but not as big as his dining room, so just wondered how much space was needed especially as he is sleeping!

M


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Milucv said:


> Hi
> I have a 6 month male Rough Collie and wondered (roughly) how big he will be and when he will reach full size?
> 
> Also, how big a space does a dog need? Our pup sleeps in the dining room each night and he is fine with, but we are moving house soon and I was thinking if letting him spend his nights in the utility room, it is warm and a good size, but not as big as his dining room, so just wondered how much space was needed especially as he is sleeping!
> ...


From the breed standard: "Size 
Dogs are from 24 to 26 inches at the shoulder and weigh from 60 to 75 pounds. Bitches are from 22 to 24 inches at the shoulder, weighing from 50 to 65 pounds. An undersize or an oversize Collie is penalized according to the extent to which the dog appears to be undersize or oversize."

He'll get his full, mature size by about age 2 years of age. He'll get most of his height the first year and fill out during the 2nd. 

That is plenty of room for him to sleep. But I highly recommend crate training.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

My guess is that he is already leveling off in growth. Growth rates vary widely and the bigger the dog, the longer it grows. Or maybe the other way around.

Check the ends of the leg bones. If they are still much knobbier than an adult's, the growth plates are still open and it is still growing. If not, do not expect much more growth.

You may find this link interesting, http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/134/8/2027S


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I've owned three rough collies and they do not get full growth at 6 months of age. At this age they basically start going through what I call the "adolescent uglies." You'll probably notice that one day he seems all head and nose, and another all legs. He's probably blowing coat right now also, so be sure to groom daily. 
When he's around 2 years old, he'll be fully mature (physically at least).

The link Labsnothers gave is to a dog food company (Waltham) so take any and all information with the proverbial grqin of salt. It also happens to be located in Britain so any information on size will not be accurate unless you happen to live in Britain. American Collies tend to be larger than British collies (as reflected in the two standards). and in the US West Coast collies tend to be a bit larger than East Coast collies.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Our smooth collie curls up at the foot of my daughters twin bed!!
For sleeping they do not need much room. if you are not using acrate then a small room is just fine.

Collies can continue to grow up to two years old as others have mentioned. Also Roughs take a few years for their coats to fully come in.


----------

